# Western MVP no lights



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

2009 Western MVP ultra Mount mounted on 2012 f250. Plow functions fine but no headlights or turn signals on the plow. Truck lights function just fine just won't switch over when plow is plugged in. Both plugs are in great shape very clean. I did find one wire near the isolation module that coroded through and repaired it but made no difference. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

It's going to sound stupid, but did you confirm that the plow harness is actually plugged into the truck headlight harness?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you check fuses right near that module?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

no headlights or turn signals?

any chance the plow harness got unplugged from the back of the headlights in the off season for some reason?


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

The plow harness is connected to the truck harness. I checked the fuses at the isolation module. There is only one fuse in it and its fine. There's room for two fuses but there's only one and that's the way it's been since installation. For the heck of it I did install a second fuse but it did nothing.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

There are no headlights or turn signals functioning on the plow. No lights whatsoever.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have another truck to rule out plow side or truck side? Thinking it might be a bad A harness or the lighting plug at the grill 11 pin


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Landgreen said:


> The plow harness is connected to the truck harness. I checked the fuses at the isolation module. There is only one fuse in it and its fine. There's room for two fuses but there's only one and that's the way it's been since installation. For the heck of it I did install a second fuse but it did nothing.


Any chance you can get a picture of the connections where they meet on the DS?


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Any chance you can get a picture of the connections where they meet on the DS?


Whats the DS?


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Western1 said:


> Do you have another truck to rule out plow side or truck side? Thinking it might be a bad A harness or the lighting plug at the grill 11 pin


All other trucks are Boss.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Driverside


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Landgreen said:


> Whats the DS?


Sorry, drivers side


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Connection seems okay to me. I pulled back some of the black tape to see if there was any broken, frayed or corroded wires but it's pretty clean.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I think cwren means the headlight connectors on the driverside


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Western1 said:


> I think cwren means the headlight connectors on the driverside


Ok. I snapped a pic of that as well earlier. I noticed an employee used some cheap butt connectors last time bulb was replaced.so was going to replace with heat shrink.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

How do you know wires are hooked up properly?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my bad that’s the plow light. Thinking pictures of where the plow harness hooks up to the drivers side headlight


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

There are 2 wires here that arent connected...
What do they do?


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> There are 2 wires here that arent connected...
> What do they do?
> View attachment 209564


I was in the process of reconnecting those. They had the cheap blue butt connectors like the other two connections.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

At least one is the ground thats broken - but I'm looking for the connections under the hood behind the drivers side truck headlamp


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> At least one is the ground thats broken - but I'm looking for the connections under the hood behind the drivers side truck headlamp


Ill take a look tomorrow.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Landgreen said:


> Ill take a look tomorrow.


You get this fixed yet? 
My guess is its a ground if nothing is working. They use a common ground for all the lights.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Landgreen said:


> Ill take a look tomorrow.


I would start with this single wire plug that comes from the B and C harness and goes into the A harness.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> You get this fixed yet?
> My guess is its a ground if nothing is working. They use a common ground for all the lights.


Not yet. Put on back burner til tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Buy a Boss...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Where’s the dislike button


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Any chance you can get a picture of the connections where they meet on the DS?


Here's a pic of driver's side headlight connections.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I would unwrap that electrical tape to check for corrosion there. Is that the turn and running light connections?


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Western1 said:


> I would unwrap that electrical tape to check for corrosion there. Is that the turn and running light connections?










Yes that is the turn and running light connection. I unwrapped and it looks fine.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Buy a Boss...


Already did. Have three of them.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

The truck running lights and turn signals are working properly? That corroded wire was the red one in the pic?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

If you turn the truck ignition off, does the plow controller turn off also?


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> If you turn the truck ignition off, does the plow controller turn off also?


Yes


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Western1 said:


> The truck running lights and turn signals are working properly? That corroded wire was the red one in the pic?


Truck running lights and turn signals function fine. The corroded red wire is in the picture of the isolation module.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Landgreen said:


> Already did. Have three of them.


Sounds like you need a 4th... I dreaded the thought of pulling the mount of my 450 and reinstalling a Boss... So glad I did.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Can’t see in the pic where plow harness plugs into the truck harness?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Is that a pin missing on the plow side of that 11 pin connector?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Western1 said:


> Is that a pin missing on the plow side of that 11 pin connector?


It's there, just in the shade of the picture.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like you need a 4th... I dreaded the thought of pulling the mount of my 450 and reinstalling a Boss... So glad I did.


I think I'll be doing that very soon. I think Western is a decent brand but this MVP has been a lemon. We had problems with it from the very first season.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Any other suggestions? I'm sure its something obvious but I don't have patience for troubleshooting wiring. I'm probably going to take it to the dealer. Theyre a couple weeks out though.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Buy a Boss...


EXT???


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Landgreen said:


> Any other suggestions? I'm sure its something obvious but I don't have patience for troubleshooting wiring. I'm probably going to take it to the dealer. Theyre a couple weeks out though.


I'm at a loss - it sounds like the relay for the power is switching inside the module but not a single one of the circuits for the lights are. That would imply a bad module BUT bad modules are very rare and after seeing how many wires you've either repaired already or are in the process of repairing, I am not putting my money on a module. In either case, you'd need the test unit that the dealer has to rule out the module or you'd need another module to check it. I don't think there is any easy fix at this point.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm at a loss - it sounds like the relay for the power is switching inside the module but not a single one of the circuits for the lights are. That would imply a bad module BUT bad modules are very rare and after seeing how many wires you've either repaired already or are in the process of repairing, I am not putting my money on a module. In either case, you'd need the test unit that the dealer has to rule out the module or you'd need another module to check it. I don't think there is any easy fix at this point.


I got a 2015 Dodge here with no lights, and the plow frame is kinda loose. Only three bolts on each side? If I get to it I will post what I find. But he's way down the to do list. Got real trucks to play with today.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I got a 2015 Dodge here with no lights, and the plow frame is kinda loose. Only three bolts on each side? If I get to it I will post what I find. But he's way down the to do list. Got real trucks to play with today.


Like your Ford!


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm at a loss - it sounds like the relay for the power is switching inside the module but not a single one of the circuits for the lights are. That would imply a bad module BUT bad modules are very rare and after seeing how many wires you've either repaired already or are in the process of repairing, I am not putting my money on a module. In either case, you'd need the test unit that the dealer has to rule out the module or you'd need another module to check it. I don't think there is any easy fix at this point.


 "_BUT bad modules are very rare" _Well this plow has had everything else go wrong with it so I don't doubt it at all.

There has only been one corroded wire that I found and repaired which was the red one by the module. And the only other wiring repair was the three wires for the DS headlight. It appeared that an employee replaced the headlight and did not use heat shrink connectors. I was in the process of replacing them with heat shrink. All other connections are factory harness connections including the one pointed out by Western of the one wrapped in tape. I inspected every plug and wiring except for whatever is under the loom but no rubbing found on that anywhere. No corrosion anywhere. Point being the wiring looks really good for the most part so points to module? How much are they?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Landgreen said:


> I think I'll be doing that very soon. I think Western is a decent brand but this MVP has been a lemon. We had problems with it from the very first season.


I know alot of guys swear by them (a couple in Illernoize) but the Western wiring threads vs. Boss on here are 100-1...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Landgreen said:


> Any other suggestions? I'm sure its something obvious but I don't have patience for troubleshooting wiring. I'm probably going to take it to the dealer. Theyre a couple weeks out though.


Wiring is one of the most frustrating things, in my experience just wiggling everything a lot helps me track problems way faster than unwrapping everything and volt meter testing. 
I once got confused by my drl sensor..the plow never worked the drl and the truck did
So when i switched it over i thought the lights on the plow weren't working. i spent an hour trying to figure it out before realizing that the light switch wasnt turned on.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Landgreen said:


> "_BUT bad modules are very rare" _Well this plow has had everything else go wrong with it so I don't doubt it at all.
> 
> There has only been one corroded wire that I found and repaired which was the red one by the module. And the only other wiring repair was the three wires for the DS headlight. It appeared that an employee replaced the headlight and did not use heat shrink connectors. I was in the process of replacing them with heat shrink. All other connections are factory harness connections including the one pointed out by Western of the one wrapped in tape. I inspected every plug and wiring except for whatever is under the loom but no rubbing found on that anywhere. No corrosion anywhere. Point being the wiring looks really good for the most part so points to module? How much are they?


About $130 - but don't be surprised if the dealer tells you it's a non-returnable item. 'Cuz this dealer would...

If you call your local dealer though, they may bench test it for you rather than just buying a new one.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Wiring is one of the most frustrating things, in my experience just wiggling everything a lot helps me track problems way faster than unwrapping everything and volt meter testing.


lol - I was literally in our shop 20 minutes ago diagnosing a Boss plow with power cable issues. It consisted of me professionally wiggling the cables while someone else hit the controller.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Like your Ford!


This is the life of a Ford owner...


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> Wiring is one of the most frustrating things, in my experience just wiggling everything a lot helps me track problems way faster than unwrapping everything and volt meter testing.


I did that too. Wiggled every friggin wire I could find, unplugged and plugged back in all that I could find watching for the plowlights to flicker.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Landgreen said:


> I did that too. Wiggled every friggin wire I could find, unplugged and plugged back in all that I could find watching for the plowlights to flicker.


Last Hail Mary question - if you unplug the 11 pin plow lighting connector coming out the front, does the controller shut off also?


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Last Hail Mary question - if you unplug the 11 pin plow lighting connector coming out the front, does the controller shut off also?


Havent tried that. Will check it oot.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> This is the life of a Ford owner...


I don't own one Ford, gotz four of them.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Five if I count the rusted out hull sitting out back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Five if I count the rusted out hull sitting out back.


I'm sorry...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Not sure if this was addressed but when you plug the plow lights in do the truck lights go out?

Also if just want a quick fix for headlights you could just splice in a jumper wire direct from the truck lights to the plow lights. That would give you lights for this storm.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok so I just tried my truck 2013 2500hd. I pulled that fuse that your talking about and everything on plow headlights switched back to the truck. Not sure how yours could’ve worked without it but I think it needs to be there


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

If you want I can send you a module on Monday. I know that doesn’t help today.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Western1 said:


> Ok so I just tried my truck 2013 2500hd. I pulled that fuse that your talking about and everything on plow headlights switched back to the truck. Not sure how yours could've worked without it but I think it needs to be there


I'd put the fuse back in, then confirm that there is power at the fuse by probing the little tips on top of it.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Western1 said:


> Ok so I just tried my truck 2013 2500hd. I pulled that fuse that your talking about and everything on plow headlights switched back to the truck. Not sure how yours could've worked without it but I think it needs to be there


Just to be clear is that fuse on the truck side near the module?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Pretty sure that wire you fixed that was corroded is power in to the module from that fuse holder.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Not sure if this was addressed but when you plug the plow lights in do the truck lights go out?
> 
> Also if just want a quick fix for headlights you could just splice in a jumper wire direct from the truck lights to the plow lights. That would give you lights for this storm.


The truck lights stay on when plow is plugged in.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Western1 said:


> Ok so I just tried my truck 2013 2500hd. I pulled that fuse that your talking about and everything on plow headlights switched back to the truck. Not sure how yours could've worked without it but I think it needs to be there


How many fuses does yours have? The fuse holder on mine has room for two but has had only one and that has not been touched since installation. I did install a fuse in the second location but made no difference.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Did you put a new fuse in? Not sure how many times I've seen them look good but put a new one in and it started working.

If Western1 is correct, it is power to the module, is there a way to bypass it just to test it? Run a wire directly from the battery to it?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

2 fuses


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you put a new fuse in? Not sure how many times I've seen them look good but put a new one in and it started working.
> 
> If Western1 is correct, it is power to the module, is there a way to bypass it just to test it? Run a wire directly from the battery to it?


That's why you use aluminum foil to avoid those kind of issues...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Landgreen said:


> How many fuses does yours have? The fuse holder on mine has room for two but has had only one and that has not been touched since installation. I did install a fuse in the second location but made no difference.


Was this after the wire was fixed?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's why you use aluminum foil to avoid those kind of issues...


From your cigarette pack...!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Again not sure how lights could’ve worked without the fuse. Maybe corroded wire blew the fuse at end of last year and someone took it out but didn’t put back in? Maybe that corroded wire blew the module?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I would poke that red wire close to the module plug where you repaired it and see if it has power.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Western1 said:


> 2 fuses


Im not at my shop to take a pic but here is one I took previously. There is was only one fuse in it when I opened it up. No one has ever touched it since installation.

Shown is the red wire I repaired. I will double check that guy for sure.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You may have 2 problems that we are trying to diagnose as one. Like cwren said put fuse in and test power.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> That's why you use aluminum foil to avoid those kind of issues...


Pennies last longer...just have to solder the wire to them.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pennies last longer...just have to solder the wire to them.


You just have to find an old one thats real copper.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I know alot of guys swear by them (a couple in Illernoize) but the Western wiring threads vs. Boss on here are 100-1...


We've been pleased with straight blades, wideouts, and vees. Minimal controller issues and every once in a while a ground connection.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> We've been pleased with straight blades, wideouts, and vees. Minimal controller issues and every once in a while a ground connection.


That's nice...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just wondering if you got this fixed?


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Western1 said:


> Just wondering if you got this fixed?


Havent worked on it since last post.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Let us know.


----------

